
Americans: Pay Your Taxes--Or Lose Your Passport - DanielBMarkham
http://www.wsj.com/articles/americans-pay-your-taxes-or-lose-your-passport-1447971424
======
zzalpha
My bet: this is primarily targeted at tax delinquent expats, some of whom may
not even be aware that the US insists on collecting taxes on their earnings.

Of course, many of the affected are dual citizens, which explains why so many
are renouncing their US citizenship
([http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2015/05/08/new-un-
ame...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2015/05/08/new-un-american-
record-renouncing-u-s-citizenship/)).

~~~
philiphodgen
The target may or may not be tax delinquent expats.

It will be used on other targets, however. It's a great way of limiting your
freedom of movement, citizen. It puts a whole new meaning on "You're not
finished until the gorilla says you're finished."

Disclaimer: I am an international tax lawyer who does a LOT of expatriation
projects.

------
steaminghacker
hello soft exit visas

